# modify hcc



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

I say have fine with whatever cut you want to do! I am a groomer too and I try new things out on Hibbert all the time. It seems like he is never in the same cut for more than a couple months. He has helped me work on my skills and take away the anxiety I had when I was doing a cut I didn't feel comfortable doing.

Here he is in an HCC. His rosters never got nice and fluffy because I was dealing with coat change and shaved him down to a Miami. Ia,so played with it a lot and tweaked it to his body.
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vanilla-Yazoo (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you for the reply Ellyisme!

That is a big relief, I was worried if I branched out with ideas others would look down on it! that is exactly what I want to do  I know theres a lot of technique in setting their cuts, I would feel much better learning them on my own dog then start up and not know the right place for things to go!

Hibbert is GORGEOUS! I love his HCC!! thats just how I picture it to be, I dont like the rosettes too big, like that looks perfect to me! My pet cut idea would be just like that but with the neck fully shaved, I think I will have to try it out when I get my dog, it might just look wrong and unbalanced.
love his red bowtie  x


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

I think in one of my older poodle books there is a cut like the hcc with the neck shaved. I'll have to look for you.

If I did this cut again, the rosetts would be smaller. They came out looking like beans.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

By the way, if you want to take a look at my grooming experiments, look at Hibbert's 52 week thread in the pictures forum. There's some good, bad, and ugly in there, but I'd never have know what I can do without trying. Take his most recent groom for example. I have never have a shape on a dog before.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

As a groomer go for it. Hair grows & if you don't do your own creation you never know if you are going to like it. I did my own creation on my Spoo a cross between Desi, German & Scandi. I love it. Neat , clean, but with visual interest.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

the thing to remember is that it is only hair, so go ahead and have fun, knowing that it will grow back!!!


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

I finally found my old edition of Kalstone's book. Here are a couple cuts that might fit what you are wanting to do.








I think I like this one the best, just loose the top back bracelet to make it a bit more modern.








Full front legs








Full front legs with double back bracelets








Full back legs.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vanilla-Yazoo (Jun 2, 2013)

Ellyisme: thank you so much for all your help on this thread!
Hibbert is gorgeous!! I love all his different cuts he has had! stunning!!
that first photo is pretty much what I have in mind, without the 2nd bracelet and possibly keeping the rosettes (I think it balances the dog better with them! or at least it dose to my eyes!)
the last one with the full back legs looks interesting! I would like to see that done, when it comes to setting the hcc I might start it like that to see what it looks like 
thank you very much! sorry I have been delayed getting back to this thread! x

3dogs: thats just what I was thinking! but I didnt know if itl put people off! as long as my dogs well groomed im sure the cut wont matter!! OO that dose sound an interesting mix cut!

Cavon: hehe precisely!!! thank you!


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Vanilla-Yazoo said:


> Ellyisme: thank you so much for all your help on this thread!
> Hibbert is gorgeous!! I love all his different cuts he has had! stunning!!
> that first photo is pretty much what I have in mind, without the 2nd bracelet and possibly keeping the rosettes (I think it balances the dog better with them! or at least it dose to my eyes!)
> the last one with the full back legs looks interesting! I would like to see that done, when it comes to setting the hcc I might start it like that to see what it looks like
> ...


You're very welcome! Please post pictures when you can. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KirklandPoodle (Oct 22, 2012)

3dogs - love these photos! Who is pictured?


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Sorry I'm a really late posting this, but here is Hib in his modified continental.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KirklandPoodle (Oct 22, 2012)

Love that photo 3Dogs!!


----------

